# A new book on Hedgehogs



## doug (Aug 28, 2008)

I saw this book in the bookstore, skimmed through it, and thought it looked pretty good. I haven't read it yet, but plan to soon. I thought some other forum members might find it interesting.

"The Hedgehog's Dilemma: A Tale of Obsession, Nostalgia, and the World's Most Charming Mammal", by Hugh Warwick

http://www.amazon.com/Hedgehogs-Dilemma ... 218&sr=8-3


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the UK version "A prickly affair." It is a good, easy read. One thing to note there is a chapter on Hugh's visit to the US. He attended the Rocky Mountain Hedgehog show last year and put a whole chapter in for his experiences there.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I met Hugh at the show. He is a wonderful gentleman. He was a little shocked by how, we in the US, love our pets so much.


----------



## Tan (Nov 12, 2008)

> I have the UK version "A prickly affair." It is a good, easy read


So would you recommend the book? I have not found one book on hedgehogs I agreed fully with and some I wondered how did that get to print but than I think thats the case for most people. Opinions come into play. I have not read this one though.


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

That reminds me of a book called "Hedgehogs and other Insectivores". It had a few facts that I questioned. Like, it said that a hedgehog can eat a posinous snake, posinous glands and all. Also, it said that when it hears a threatening sound, it's quills point in that direction. Does anybody know if these are true?


----------

